# Wauseon Reservoir



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

Going to Harrison in the morning with Bubba, but would like to check out Wauseon Res on the way back. Any hints on where to fish for crappie there? Just looking for a general area. Pm me if you don't want to post. 

Thanks


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Bubba's Toy said:


> Going to Harrison in the morning with Bubba, but would like to check out Wauseon Res on the way back. Any hints on where to fish for crappie there? Just looking for a general area. Pm me if you don't want to post.
> 
> Thanks


In the water is a good place to start.....lol...no really, when I fish there, not very often, I do my best over by the pump station. I usually do pretty good on the crappie over there.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Let me know how you did on Harrison.Haven't been there now for a week and a half.


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

Worst day of fishing we had in a long time. The water was really stirred up, and the temp had drop quite a bit that night. 

Chet and I are heading there thursday morning. Will let you know how it goes. I'm not sure if the crappie are confused or what. We went 3 weeks ago and the water temp was 62, following week it was 72, and this past weekend it was 64. I think they are as confused with this weather as we are this year. LOL

Going to La Su An with bubba on friday too. Sure is nice to be on vacation


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

Well the crappie fishing was hit and miss again at Harrison on thursday. I did catch one that measured just under 13in. The largest crappie to date for me. All and all, the weather was beautiful, caught enough for a dinner,and it was nice to get out with a fellow OGF member. Thanks Chet for going.

Bubba and I fished LaSuAn yesterday. We had a good day. Caught 25-30 bass, and brought home 10 "another dinner" gills. The gills were all caught with rapalas while bass fishing. I'm sure we could have limited out on gills, but we were having fun catching the bass. Fly fishing seemed to be the way to go for the gills. Saw 2 guys fly fishing in float rafts and were just tearing them up.

I did manage to catch a redear that measured just under 10in. He hit on a Rapala #3.


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Bubba's Toy said:


> Well the crappie fishing was hit and miss again at Harrison on thursday. I did catch one that measured just under 13in. The largest crappie to date for me. All and all, the weather was beautiful, caught enough for a dinner,and it was nice to get out with a fellow OGF member. Thanks Chet for going.
> 
> Bubba and I fished LaSuAn yesterday. We had a good day. Caught 25-30 bass, and brought home 10 "another dinner" gills. The gills were all caught with rapalas while bass fishing. I'm sure we could have limited out on gills, but we were having fun catching the bass. Fly fishing seemed to be the way to go for the gills. Saw 2 guys fly fishing in float rafts and were just tearing them up.
> 
> I did manage to catch a redear that measured just under 10in. He hit on a Rapala #3.



What water were you fishing (la su an)? The gills are on the beds and fishing is good but limit on la su an is 10 ea. so that sucks. Other waters there don't have limits "hint hint". I was there the last couple weeks and got some big ones the one day 2 10 inchers and a 10.5 that was the biggest I ever caught.


----------



## Bubba's Toy (May 17, 2008)

We fished LaSuAn. I just called for a reservation this morning and the other 2 boat accessible lakes have a limit of 10 with only 2 over 8in. If you could PM me and let me know which lake you are talking about it would be appreciated. Bubba would love to catch one of those 10in gills.


----------

